Ask HN: Why are you coasting at your day job? - e83f70479b
======
72deluxe
To avoid/recover from burnout and to get the work/life balance correct after
spending many years slavishly giving all my expendable energy and thinking
ability to my work and employers (who did not concern themself with my state)
at the expense of my happiness and to the detriment of my general positive
outlook on life. My mind is less burdened which leaves me opportunity to
actually enjoy life instead of it passing by whilst I was consumed with
thoughts of difficulties at work.

------
catacombs
I'm currently in-between projects and will be going on vacation -- more like
time off due to training and accrued comp days -- next week. Hell, I'm not
complaining.

